# Dr Everhard on the Majority Text



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 5, 2022)

Dr Everhard recently produced an insightful Youtube video on the Majority Text (not sure why he did not discuss the Byzantine Priority text but it is a minor point). Feel free to discuss his arguments. 

I realise we have had our fair share of discussion about the Received Text, but not much about the MT itself. Again, be charitable in your comments please.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## NM_Presby (Oct 5, 2022)

If anyone is interested I posted a response over in the articles section which raises a few questions/objections from a TR perspective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans678 (Oct 5, 2022)

His channel is great.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

